# Ask a Greek guy anything



## Feth (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello there guys!
Iam Kostantinos , iam originally from GREECE.
My hometown named "Lamia" i doubt any of you have been there..
I currently Live in Rhodes(Greek Island) and iam willing to answer any question of you regarding prices/language/ or whatever you wanna know.:thumb:


----------



## christime2056 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello Kostantinos
My Name is Chris and my girlfriend and i would like to buy a restaurant/Bar in Corfu. We are looking real estate agents in Corfu Greece and would be great full if you could help. We are also looking for any advice on laws about living in Greece or owning a business? Thank you in advance for anything you can do to help. Chris


----------



## DXBDINO28 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello ,

I am intrested in migrating to Greece .I am from Pakistan but working in Dubai . My parents also stay with me.

Can you give me some guidance? I would also like to buy property and start a business there.


Thanks


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*moving to greece*



DXBDINO28 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I am intrested in migrating to Greece .I am from Pakistan but working in Dubai . My parents also stay with me.
> 
> ...


If you are not an EU national it may be difficult legally to reside here,also for your parents.If a non EU national buys a property of at least 250.000 the Greek government has said that the person/family can obtain a 5 year visa,renewable permanently if they continue to own the property,this offer is also available in Spain but the minimum price of property must be 500.000 euro.


----------

